# picture gallery stickied



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey guys, we now have a picture gallery stickied at the top of the forum. Check it out. Any suggestions?
your humble moderator, 







*sparx*


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

suggestions? yes you need some tater









On that note I need to go find him and make sure I have him at VAGBQ


_Modified by limesparks at 2:09 PM 8/12/2005_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_hey chris.
you want this pic in the gallery, under PD Perf. or chris86vw?
*sparx*

PD Performance.. I'm phasing out the chris86vw slowly... man, I've been using that name for almost 10 years now.. before I even had a permit....


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

I will be out until tonight, so i may not get to your photo right away. you can also post the photo here to make your request, i'll check it later.
Thanks. 







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Guys, the IM function isn't working right. Just hangs. I saw new IMs trying to come through from Ryan, Brian and Rick LV but couldn't read em, so post your comments/pics here if you can for now, thanx.







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

ok i figured out the im function... its the ad at the bottom that hangs. i figured out a way around it, so you can still use that, but i think this page might be better







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

BTW I am putting these in alphabetical order so as to be fair. I guess A3owner2B might be at the top when he gets his...


----------



## converge (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2125795


----------



## verbalink (May 30, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (converge)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2015875
curse that i didnt not make my handle 1verbalink... haha just kidding! now lets see some of your shiny toys!
-dave


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

I have no problem being on top


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (converge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *converge* »_ http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2125795 


done and...


_Quote, originally posted by *verbalink* »_http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2015875
curse that i didnt not make my handle 1verbalink... haha just kidding! now lets see some of your shiny toys!
-dave


done.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

http://www3.sympatico.ca/cora3...1.jpg
I want to see my A3 up top in that list!


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

I don't post much, but enjoy the info here greatly...

http://i12.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_http://www3.sympatico.ca/cora3...1.jpg


done, and...


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggie_Robs* »_I don't post much, but enjoy the info here greatly...

http://i12.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg


Done. (and welcome, B_R)


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Heres mine
http://mckinleyfamily.net.phte...d.JPG


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (ivster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ivster* »_Heres mine
http://mckinleyfamily.net.phte...d.JPG

OK now you have to do me a favor and post some thoughts!
welcome!







*sparx*


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Ben, 3dr A3 3.2 Southern France and Twin Cities, MN








http://i20.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (3dr A3 3.2)*

Looks sweet, JG. Here's another one of mine... It was taken the first day I had the car, before the tint or any other mod:


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (judgegavel)*

This one was after the tint and the final registration:


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Ben, 3dr A3 3.2 Southern France and Twin Cities, MN








http://i20.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg

done.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Ben, 3dr A3 3.2 Southern France and Twin Cities, MN








http://i20.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg

the 3dr is still an 8P, right? as long as its after 2003?















*sparx*


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Absolutely. The 3dr and SPBK share the exact same chassis, driveline, etc. The wheelbase and front and rear track are exactly the same.
The extra room comes from more upright C-pillars, and a rear bumper pulled back an extra 8cm. Weight difference is minimal, at around 70lbs.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

i still do like the 3 door alot. but i also love the 5 dr now, and i hated a year and a half ago; totally grows on you. do you have a straight on side profile shot?







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (3dr A3 3.2)*

also, are those the 17" caressas, or the 18s?
car is a beaut.
also, what tires are on there? i like the knobby pattern.



_Modified by limesparks at 4:07 AM 8/14/2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

(BUMP) keep 'em coming, boys. The gallery is looking good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







*sparx*


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*









Here ya go! 
Jim Houston, TX Premium Xenon Blk/Grey


_Modified by sqcomltwin at 9:54 PM 8/16/2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (sqcomltwin)*

hi
yahoo fileshare stinks for posting pics in this forum.
try http://www.photobucket.com, its free







*sparx*


----------



## jefftyky (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Enjoyng my A3 in Vegas
please include this in the gallery.
http://i10.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (jefftyky)*

x


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_Here goes mine: I hope it's not too big...
http://homepage.mac.com/duke13...3.jpg









nope, perfect. it's up....







*sparx*


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

*My A3*

Finally - here's a picture of the A3 I bought from Brian in Phoenix, drove to Los Angeles and now I'm having it shipped to Orlando.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_Finally - here's a picture of the A3 I bought from Brian in Phoenix, drove to Los Angeles and now I'm having it shipped to Orlando.


posted pic to gallery...
thanks!
sparks


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Here it is again.My A3 from Greece.








Love 8000k xenon!!!


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (rs3dpl)*

Boli areo!!!!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (rs3dpl)*

posted, used the top one... thanks!







*sparx*


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

not sure if this will work or not...
http://tndubs.com/forums/index...d=126



_Modified by kcvento97 at 10:09 PM 9/13/2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (kcvento97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcvento97* »_not sure if this will work or not...
http://tndubs.com/forums/index...d=126
_Modified by kcvento97 at 10:09 PM 9/13/2005_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif done
thanks!







*sparx*


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

me and my a3.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albu...5.jpg
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vw_streetrider at 5:22 AM 9-19-2005_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (vw_streetrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_streetrider* »_me and my a3.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albu...5.jpg
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vw_streetrider at 5:22 AM 9-19-2005_
\
done
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*sparx*


----------



## A2Tommy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Couple pics of the Gallery


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (A2Tommy)*

hey Sparx no urgency but could you change my pic








or








TIA,
Chris


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (cwash36)*

you got it... 
but you know, you can control your own pic, the gallery is just a link to your pic, so if you rename the new photo you want up there with the name thats in the link, -poof-, changed, magically ! 








*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (A2Tommy)*

posted pic #2







*sparx*


----------



## sqcomltwin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Ours*

Just had it for a day.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

From Atlanta, GA


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (xgarage)*

nice, 3 more upped...
thanks sqcomltwin, taoz, and xgarage....







*sparx*


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Hey pete same as chris no rush but can you change my pic to this one, that is if you still even look at this forum (jking)


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

The rain finally stopped. Pictures after a fresh bath and some polish and sealer.


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Just took this photo today


----------



## EmpireNine (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (taoz)*









As always, its at your convenience Lime...


_Quote, originally posted by *taoz* »_Just took this photo today

Fun picture. I took a similar one:


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Can you include the color of the car in the picture gallery? That would be awesome for prospective buyers. Thanks


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*

This is my A3 when I picked it up in Ingolstadt at the Audi A3/A4-Factory:













_Modified by H-ManZX at 11:28 PM 1/24/2006_


----------



## lemonstuff (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Hey limesparks,
Can you post me in the gallery? Please.








Thanks,
Lemonstuff


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (lemonstuff)*

I think we need a gallery post stickied, maybe this one... It's hard to find peoples personal car photos on this site.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (Tarik D)*

It is stickied, look at the top of the a3 posts


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (cwash36)*

Doh








Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (Tarik D)*

No sweat where is yours Tarik?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (cwash36)*

c- I swear I'm trying to figure out how to get it up there.








Well, here it is, while we're at it.
And BTW - nice choice of color


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (Tarik D)*

Ditto did you see my pics? also you should order a filler plate for the front from esc ($89)IMHO that is if you guys in cali dont need front plate.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Ditto did you see my pics? also you should order a filler plate for the front from esc ($89)IMHO that is if you guys in cali dont need front plate.

I think Cali requires fronts, just dont get it till the plates arive (they drive with temps for months).
Anyway big disagree hate the filler plate because of those anoying chrome strips this look much better IMHO


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (judgegavel)*

Oh and you know what else would be nice if Pete got his dam modem fixed, so he could update the new pic.







just kidding sparks, not like you can read this anyway.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (cwash36)*

I'd do it but we do have mandatory front plates. I might do it anyhow - this is LA and cops are <usually> pretty cool about little stuff like that. I'll look in to it. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*









here's mine. thanks.


----------



## DAVID1.8T (Apr 3, 2002)

*David's A3*

Can you add mine too please? I just took it this morning. Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: David's A3 (DAVID1.8T)*

I'm proud to say: PLEASE ADD ME TO THE GALLERY!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (judgegavel)*

Yo...
doin it now. (By the way, if you ever want to change a pic, you can just change it wherever your URL points to... for future reference.)
Sorry I've been away... my cable modem has been dead for 3 plus weeks and the bastards just got it goin today. 

Holy crap that was alot of adds.... the gallery is looking great. Thanks A3owner2B and McGriddle for the first Garnet Red and Venetian Violet pics... Thanks everyone for keeping this gallery alive and kickin.
BTW McGriddle: how the heck have I missed a Venetian Violet driving around town??? We'll have to meet up, I gotta see that color in the flesh... well, ok, metal and plastic, but still
















*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 2:52 PM 10/30/2005_


----------



## A3Pat (Sep 2, 2005)

Here is mine!
Addison, TX
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2265481










_Modified by A3Pat at 12:12 AM 11/2/2005_


----------



## McGriddle (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_Yo...

BTW McGriddle: how the heck have I missed a Venetian Violet driving around town??? We'll have to meet up, I gotta see that color in the flesh... well, ok, metal and plastic, but still
















*sparx*

_Modified by limesparks at 2:52 PM 10/30/2005_

Hey Sparks! Actually, I think you did see me around. It was in the old sightings thread... but I think you saw me (and the wife) in our car at the corner of Watchung and Broad turning left a couple of weeks ago. I gave someone (you?) in a lava A3 the quick thumbsup as I drove by. It looks a lot like Lava at first glance.








Meeting up would be a good idea. Maybe we can setup a small North Jersey meet sometime with others on the board?


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Sparks, ya got to through me up on the stickied page now


















_Modified by Username A3 at 12:45 PM 11/6/2005_


----------



## WGLX96.5 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Can you put this pic in the member's gallery?
wglx96.5 Colorado Springs, CO

Thanks


----------



## A3Pat (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Lime,
Can you plz post mine...
Addison, TX








Thanks!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (McGriddle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McGriddle* »_
Hey Sparks! Actually, I think you did see me around. It was in the old sightings thread... but I think you saw me (and the wife) in our car at the corner of Watchung and Broad turning left a couple of weeks ago. I gave someone (you?) in a lava A3 the quick thumbsup as I drove by. It looks a lot like Lava at first glance.








Meeting up would be a good idea. Maybe we can setup a small North Jersey meet sometime with others on the board?









Ah... i thought that was a moro blue.... huh... yes we should meet up... judging by the pics you live in the apartment complex up by wholefoods, right? I'm in a building on Claremont.
send me a message.







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Updated the Gallery







*sparx*


----------



## A3inAZ (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*









A TRE` 2006 A3 2.0 with some slight modifications.


----------



## volxlov (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (ATRE)*

More pics from all around!















Suspension?
nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (volxlov)*

Wow!









_Quote, originally posted by *volxlov* »_More pics from all around!















Suspension?
nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Exactly


----------



## wcf3 (Sep 22, 2005)

You can add mine to the gallery.
http://10sixteen.com/side.jpg


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (wcf3)*









Please excuse the 'emo' car pose


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated the gallery







*sparx*


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*









i would love for mine to be posted. thanks limesparks


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (garlinghouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garlinghouse* »_i would love for mine to be posted. thanks limesparks

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif done
We're at 50 cars now in the gallery! Thanks for the contributions, all.







*sparx*


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Here's another...if I can get the picture to post...


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Here's my pic for the gallery, TYIA


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (AudiHVParts)*

upped the gallery... thankx







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

over a month and no new pics? Cmon peeps... give us your sexy a3 shots...







*sparx*


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_over a month and no new pics? Cmon peeps... give us your sexy a3 shots...







*sparx*

"Ask and you Shall Receive"
Just took these yesterday.

















































I got carried away didn't I.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

*Ocean blue with winter tires*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
I got carried away didn't I.









which one do you want in the gallery? they all look great







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Ocean blue with winter tires (logicallychallenged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *logicallychallenged* »_ 

updated gallery, thanks.







*sparx*


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Ocean blue with winter tires (limesparks)*

This one~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Ocean blue with winter tires (Rogerthat)*

done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thx







*sparx*


----------



## autobahnmouse (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Ocean blue with winter tires (limesparks)*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Ocean blue with winter tires (autobahnmouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autobahnmouse* »_ 

used the top one







*sparx*


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Ocean blue with winter tires (limesparks)*

That Lava Grey is AWESOME!!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Ocean blue with winter tires (Tarik D)*


----------



## vrbrips (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Old member, new A3:


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (vrbrips)*

Car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (SpoolinFSI)*









sorry bad pic










_Modified by T1noandaudi at 10:31 AM 1-21-2006_


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

Here's mine to be put in the "Gallery".










_Modified by SimoP at 3:41 AM 1/22/2006_


----------



## 821 (Greg) (Dec 28, 2005)

*gallery*

here is mine for the gallery:








http://home.comcast.net/~821a4/frontside2.jpg


----------



## mhr (Nov 30, 2005)

Would you please add this one to the gallery .... thanks!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (SimoP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimoP* »_Here's mine to be put in the "Gallery".









_Modified by SimoP at 3:41 AM 1/22/2006_

WHOA!!!








That is a CRAZY color. 
I really like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Theres mine.


----------



## SimoP (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Thanks Tarik







It's a standard Audi color, Tucan yellow.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

holy crap, lotta ups. Tarik D, did you want me to replace yours? I know its not possible in all cases, but if anyone ever wants to change their photo that is already in the gallery, they can change it at the site where the link points to.
Thanks for the adds...







*sparx*


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

*winter pic*

Here´s mine.









Tampere, Finland


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: winter pic (jumpsi)*

updated. thanks!







*sparx*


----------



## ACIII (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: winter pic (limesparks)*


----------



## GregZ (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Here's mine.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated.







*sparx*


----------



## SLEEPERA3 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Hey Sparks...
Wanna add me to the thread? I'll shoot a better one sometime. 









Thanks!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (SLEEPERA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLEEPERA3* »_
Thanks!

You got it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*sparx*


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Here is mine


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (GTI017)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif updated







*sparx*


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


----------



## si_reading (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd like to add a pic of my A3 to the gallery thread if possible! Thanks.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (si_reading)*

You know, the more I see the a6 wheels on the A3, the more I love them. Looks HAWT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (si_reading)*

its in, thanks!







*sparx*


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Sparks change my pic when you get a chance if its not too much trouble:


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

hey judge, you can change it anytime yourself by replacing the photo you have on your hosting site with the one you want, keeping the name the same. I'm changing it now for you anyway, but if you or anyone else ever wants to change their pic in the future, that's how to do it (you can imagine how crazy it will be for me if people want to change their pics all the time)







*sparx*


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Limpy, get ready to change my pic in 30days!


----------



## dandle (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Cool picture galley. Heres mine


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*



sorry for that, this should be better

















_Modified by justdanorm at 10:30 AM 4-8-2006_


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (justdanorm)*


----------



## Akrion (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (snowboardegn)*

Here is mine:


----------



## RedA33.2 (Apr 1, 2006)

*I like mine too...*

I'd like to submit my picture for the gallery.. thanks.. i love all the pics.. amazing that the same car could already look so unique


----------



## ronkkk (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

..


_Modified by ronkkk at 7:45 AM 4/1/2006_


----------



## ronkkk (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

ronkkk Hong Kong


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (ronkkk)*









my little beasty in it's element


----------



## Notwell (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

i upped the gallery. Two issues with the last set of posts:
RedA3 3.2: Please size down your photo for the gallery
justdanorm: please pic a photo and post a link to the one image.
Thanks guys







*sparx*


----------



## RedA33.2 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*

I guess you didn't like the supersized me huh? i hope this is better thanks.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (RedA33.2)*

upped the galley again
coincidentally, if you look at the modified time, it's 4:44am on 4/4
weird, right? totally not intentional
also
i noticed at the same time that i have been a member since 
4/14/04
on FOURtitude







crrrreeeeppppyy















*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 4:52 AM 4/4/2006_


----------



## dubist (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: My A3 (A2Tommy)*

Hey A2Tommy,
Really nice kit you have on the car.
I am looking at getting an A3 myself.
Could you tell me whose kit that is?
Thanks
Dubist


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (dubist)*

sparks please add me to the gallery;
last shot before mods


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Upped the gallery again. The following users have broken links:
GTI017
kcvento97
Nuvolari
RallyJGD
Rick LV
UsernameA3
Please fix, or post new pics for me to drop in.
Thanks,







*sparx*


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Please add me to the gallery. Thanks


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated







*sparx*


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Hey sparky can you please add me? Thanks, Dan


----------



## LovelyAngel (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Hi, Pete... I've _finally_ taken pictures of my car... so whenever you have an opportunity, would you please add this photo to the others? Thanx. _~Amy_


----------



## ahgood (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*



















_Modified by ahgood at 11:10 AM 4/28/2006_


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Me too!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated, folks....
thanx







*sparx*


----------



## claud (Feb 12, 2006)

(click pic to enlarge)


_Modified by claud at 3:52 AM 5/5/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (claud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *claud* »_


(click pic to enlarge)

_Modified by claud at 3:52 AM 5/5/2006_

which one do you want to use?







*sparx*


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Put me up Sparks. (Thanks to Tarik for the pic)


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (grew)*

Here is mine


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (ID64)*

Add me as well!
http://i57.photobucket.com/alb...e.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/alb...r.jpg
Preview:


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated....(we're at 84 cars and counting now)








*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 10:14 AM 5/9/2006_


----------



## claud (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Sparx, I would like to use this one. The background is nicer, and its different. Most of us use a frontal view.
<center>








</center>
Claud, Raleigh, NC

_Modified by claud at 3:35 PM 5/9/2006_


_Modified by claud at 3:37 PM 5/9/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (claud)*

done, thanks. 







*sparx*


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey, here's my pic to be added








Thanks!


----------



## ghostmike (May 11, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

lol what is it with Canada and white A3s? Is it the snow???
WhyteIncognito... great pic.. car looks awesome.. the wheels and the roof and tint create a nice contrast with the white
Updated...







*sparx*



_Modified by limesparks at 9:51 AM 5/11/2006_


----------



## swhbr (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Add me to the gallery please.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (swhbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swhbr* »_Add me to the gallery please.









What??? Where did you come from?? You gotta post here more often when you have a special order color like that.. very nice... posting to gallery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (yugodutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yugodutch* »_Re add me!









Yugo, try using http://www.photobucket.com to host your pics....







*sparx*


----------



## redmoon (May 7, 2006)

*So far my unnamed A3*

i'd be grateful if you could add my loverly to the big gallery
























thanks!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: So far my unnamed A3 (redmoon)*

^done, used 2nd pic







*sparx*


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

http://webpages.charter.net/dwarner2/ShinySide.jpg


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (waggin)*

^done







*sparx*


----------



## ThesuperchargedVR6 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Heres mine, had it for a week


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (ThesuperchargedVR6)*

^done







*sparx*


----------



## schaklos (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

new car...already dirty.
could you put it in the gallery?









Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## AeroA3 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

OK, I finally joined the 21st century and signed up somewhere on the web to host my files. Will you please add me in? 

First try...here goes nothin'...








OK...second try. Perhaps a little smaller this time.



_Modified by AeroA3 at 6:05 PM 6/9/2006_


----------



## godspeed4life (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

2006 A3 2.0T Milpitas, CA


----------



## A3Dreaming (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (godspeed4life)*

I have had my car for about a year but only now got a decent picture.
Nothing original or exciting but I like it. Thanks to everyone for all the info and ideas.
Please put me in the gallery. Thanks.
Stupid picture is too big.







Will try and resize. Five trys later, success.

















_Modified by A3Dreaming at 3:31 PM 7/17/2006_
_Modified by A3Dreaming at 3:59 PM 7/17/2006_
_Modified by A3Dreaming at 4:35 PM 7/17/2006_
_Modified by A3Dreaming at 4:38 PM 7/17/2006_




_Modified by A3Dreaming at 10:25 AM 7/24/2006_


----------



## charber (Jul 3, 2006)

my spb


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


----------



## ngb_anim8 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

http://i36.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
This was edited in Photoshop. Though the car remained untouched, I just dropped out the background and added in the text. Thanks







!


----------



## A3odie (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (PD Performance)*

A3odie, San Diego, Ca










_Modified by A3odie at 9:44 AM 9/3/2006_


----------



## A3odie (Sep 3, 2006)

*picture gallery sticky*

Hi, I tried to post a pic of my A3 from Audiworld on the A3 member gallery sticky. I doesn't look like it worked right. Any suggestions?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery sticky (A3odie)*











_Modified by angryrican66 at 8:57 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery sticky (angryrican66)*

beautiful. the blackout grill really works well with the smoked markers.
what tint is that?


----------



## motorsport (Jul 30, 2003)

Please add me, thx


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

upped, thx







*sparx*


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*









Help me with size?








Thanks limesparks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by azoceanblue at 5:47 AM 9/15/2006_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (azoceanblue)*

Hey they say good things come in small packages


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (angryrican66)*


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (Digipix)*

My photo-


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (ZFXR)*

My mini...


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (angryrican66)*

GRRR....ty Ugly, um I mean Angry







j/k
And I suppose it hides all my flaws????
Well, at leat I have a Great Car


----------



## n828cl (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_My mini...

















Do the back windows still go all the way down? Just curious...








- Chuck


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (azoceanblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azoceanblue* »_








Help me with size?








Thanks limesparks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


open it in your photo editor of choice and size it down, then re-post it to photobucket. The original one you posted is too big, this one is too small. I'm lookin for just right lol.







*sparx*


----------



## dougman (Sep 1, 2002)

*I'm in!*


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

How's this one...










_Modified by azoceanblue at 5:38 AM 9/14/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

dougman, took the top one, looks great
azoceanblue, keep trying. still too small!







*sparx*


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Seem's like this mod is taking longer than the instructions say








I'll get'er done


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*









Or








Vote . . .
This is only a test, if the picture does not appear correctly, this picture will self distruct....10, 9 . . .









_Modified by azoceanblue at 8:52 AM 9/19/2006_

_Modified by azoceanblue at 6:00 PM 10/7/2006_


_Modified by azoceanblue at 9:46 PM 10/10/2006_


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

I found the problem, looked at the properties in the smaller pics, there is a "th_" before the pic name.
On one of my previous small ones, I removed the "th_", but left one. When I removed the th_ the pic appeared the right size.



_Modified by azoceanblue at 8:52 AM 9/19/2006_


----------



## BoraBmw (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (azoceanblue)*
















I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the new A3 I want one








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLEA (Mar 24, 2006)

Please add me to the member's gallery!


----------



## GLEA (Mar 24, 2006)

oops! I am still getting used to this whole picture posting thing. The downside to aging


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

please add me to the members gallery now that I've finally got the blackout s-line and smoked markers on








thank you


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (fireweaver)*

You gotta get the black plate holder







add me too


----------



## TD22057 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

3.2, Brilliant red


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_You gotta get the black plate holder









Agreed, did you paint it yourself or purchase one? if purchased, where?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (fireweaver)*

add mine to the mix...picked her up back in August.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (BLACK-FLAG)*

Stock 'til spring:


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (kharma)*

Ooh ooh ooh. Here's where that thread went. Yes Please.
Also note: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2857888


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

whizbang18T houston, tx


----------



## aircanada_23 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Farhad From Toronto/Ontario*


----------



## francy.net (Oct 24, 2006)

*from italy*

My car


----------



## willy_dub (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## willy_dub (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_whizbang18T houston, tx 









NAUGHTY!! Are those the RS4 reps that Achtuning is selling? How much do they weigh?


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_whizbang18T houston, tx 










sheeat! thats hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: I'm in! (dougman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dougman* »_

















damn, thats the color that I would buy


----------



## luky_a3 (Oct 26, 2006)

Sweet, here's my week old A3.


----------



## BoraBmw (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (luky_a3)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (BoraBmw)*










no open-sky tho....
my month-old a3...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Please rplace my Gallery photo with this one


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

New Pic for me
















i'll trust your discretion to pick one










_Modified by justdanorm at 3:20 PM 12/1/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Holy crap, lotta ups. DONE.







*sparx*


----------



## BoraBmw (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Iberia Pure Euro content


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

thats more like iberia rim curbage!! jeez


----------



## Dayton (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Here is a picture of my car I'd like to have added to the members' gallery. I tried this before, but my car didn't make it in the gallery.








Thanks!


----------



## d-s-d-j (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: I'm in! (00noma)*

two pics of my A3 3.2 V6 Quattro:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

here is my update link to my pic.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (xgarage)*

Straight from Belgium:


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (Suspekt)*


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

that's crazy pimp! VERY NICE


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated the gallery







*sparx*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (limesparks)*

where do i post to include my pic in the gallery? and can it be updated?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

Well try PMing Limesparks (Pete) however hes like never on anymore so it might be tough.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_where do i post to include my pic in the gallery? and can it be updated?

Post it right here! And judge i have a resolution about that








Started by cleaning up the Classifieds and updating the gallery.
Happy New Year everyone







*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 7:14 AM 1-15-2007_


----------



## LovesFionA3 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*





















_Modified by LovesFionA3 at 2:34 AM 1/22/2007_


----------



## GTIHun (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (LovesFionA3)*


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (GTIHun)*

I guess you can add these to the gallery:


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated







*sparx*


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

updated pic! =]


































_Modified by whizbang18T at 10:34 AM 7/1/2007_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

luis, love the car and those wheels.








Nice photo


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Ya, luis, super clean and sporty....
Are those the 19" RS4's?


----------



## 00noma (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_updated pic! =]









finally man! I stopped pm'ing you because you never had new pics to post lol remember http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (00noma)*

















nothing new


_Modified by T1noandaudi at 12:05 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## resnone1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Please ad, thanks!


----------



## raltgo (Jun 26, 2003)

Raltgo Houston Tx.


----------



## raltgo (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## g1186 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (g1186)*

can I please get an update?


----------



## Discover (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery*

Hi, guys..
I'm new here..
I got my A3 2.0FSI for 4 months now..


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

updated pic


----------



## uberR32 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

















A3 3.2Q: Lava Gray, Premium leather, 18" 14-spoke wheels, Closed Sky, tint, clearbra.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (limesparks)*

here is my pic.


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*



























_Modified by Tommy1finger at 12:34 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tommy1finger)*

Add me please


















_Modified by angryrican66 at 1:40 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (uberR32)*

Add me too please....


















_Modified by A+ at 9:11 PM 5/16/2007_


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

*abdrury NM / KY*


----------



## arQitect (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

James from Philadelphia, PA 
07 A3 3.2 SLine


----------



## arQitect (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

James from Philadelphia, PA 
07 A3 3.2 SLine


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (arQitect)*

Anthony from Queens, NY
a3 2.0T s-line


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

updated!







*sparx*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: My A3 (OpenSkye)*


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: My A3 (eh)*

Are those CH BBS wheels


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Hey I finally got a picture that I like for the gallery. Can you post it up. Thanks


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

an updated version... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (forma)*

Mike Herrera
Houston, TX
2006 A3 2.0T Sline










_Modified by micvin at 2:05 PM 8/13/2007_


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (micvin)*

My 2007 A3 2.0T DSG s-line tech


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

can you change mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (atrociousa3)*


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Add me to the list!!
2006 A3 3.2 Quattro


----------



## fbs2005 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*









I just realized I have very few pictures of my ride, and this was the only halfway decent one...ill have more soon


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: My A3 (kcvento97)*

Simi Valley California.


































_Modified by tiptronic at 8:37 PM 11/11/2007_


----------



## AlexA3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Downers Grove, IL .... Just plain stock 2007 A3 2.0T for now...


----------



## Matryxsi (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (uberR32)*

Hello guys. This is my A3 from Slovenia (EU).
2006 Audi A3 2.0 TDI (175 HP), S-line interior, H&R springs, tinted windows, ....
In summer: 19" RS4 wheels (225/35/19)
In winter: 18" S-line wheels (225/40/18)



























_Modified by Matryxsi at 1:34 AM 12/5/2007_


----------



## gapey (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (uberR32)*

Here's a few of my new ride. Have had it for about a month now.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (Matryxsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matryxsi* »_Hello guys. This is my A3 from Slovenia (EU).
2006 Audi A3 2.0 TDI (175 HP), S-line interior, H&R springs, tinted windows, ....
In summer: 19" RS4 wheels (225/35/19)
In winter: 18" S-line wheels (225/40/18)



























beautiful country http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (gapey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gapey* »_Here's a few of my new ride. Have had it for about a month now.










Holy Jesus, that is SHINY.
Nice


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Holy Jesus, that is SHINY.
Nice

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cody (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (tiptronic)*

Here is mine ..
Singapore, A3 Sportback 1.8 TFSI, YOM Sept/2007


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (uberR32)*

Please change mine limpy








http://photos-787.ll.facebook....5.jpg


----------



## Jono171 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Here's mine from down under:


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)




----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*

Hey GLiNTCH you have the same wheels as me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Same color too.








Don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## R32DBPGenV (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## tachiro (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)




----------



## raltgo (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)




----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I love the rolling shots.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*





























why did i sell my rieger kit?


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

change mine


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*

Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: My A3 (TheMadDutchman)*

That S3 front looks great on your car. How much did everything run you in the end (parts + labor/paint/etc)??


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: My A3 (Ultimatetaba)*

Gutta love those rolling shots..
sorry for the tape







..


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: My A3 (JOSER2K)*


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

JOSER what offset and size are wheels? and tires? that stance is perfect


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: My A3 (TheMadDutchman)*

Wow, the Titanium S3 front end looks amazing.


----------



## TripleF (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: My A3 (SprintA3)*

This is my S3... Europe, Belgiuim, Flanders


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: My A3 (TripleF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TripleF* »_This is my S3... Europe, Belgiuim, Flanders









posting an image from your desktop will not work, you need to host the image on a site like photobucket, imageshack, picasa, etc.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: My A3 (krazyboi)*

My 2006 A3: new to me! 











_Modified by kgw at 9:11 PM 5/5/2008_


----------



## Layman (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_whizbang18T houston, tx 









What size are those wheels?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Layman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Layman* »_
What size are those wheels?

i believe thems be 20s


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

those rs4s are 19, his iF are 20s


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, technically, this thread was never declared "only for A3's"...so...
My dad's








































My friend's








































What a cute little couple


















_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 12:20 AM 5/8/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice pix Jason! So jealous that you guys can "have" your tint so dark. Not sure what legal % is for you, but in VA, it's 50% fronts and 35% around the rears...sucks. I had 11% on my Jetta (yea, I got pulled over quite a few times).


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Thanks.







. Yeah, our tints are dark, but they're WAY darker in the pics than they actually are. I think my dad has 35% up front and 5% in the rear. If I recall correctly, I believe my tint is slightly darker up front. They are, however, by no means "legal." LOL. A large number of people here in CA have their windows tinted pretty dark, so I'm not alone. Unless I was doing something wrong or a cop was totally bored, they'd have other things to worry about and wouldn't even bother with me.
As a matter of fact, during this little mini-shoot, some cops pulled in on us. They did no harm and said nothing of my friend's lack of front plates or our tint. They just asked us to leave..which was no problem, since we were finishing up anyway.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Well, technically, this thread was never declared "only for A3's"...so...


pic whore.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
pic whore.

I'm not the only one


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
I'm not the only one









pic whores unite!








come to the east coast with the cool peeps.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_come to the east coast with the cool peeps.









Frank did it...you know you wanna, Jason!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

here is mine! 2 days old!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
pic whores unite!








come to the east coast with the cool peeps.










_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Frank did it...you know you wanna, Jason!










_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_here is mine! 2 days old!!

Congrats


----------



## phildo69 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*









Charlene...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ so, when's the mods begin?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

kwanja, we need moar pics.
nowwww


----------



## powermap (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

















A couple of pics of mine


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_









Whizbang,
What are the specs on these wheels and tires? Looks Great!


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (nekrataal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nekrataal* »_









i really like that pic ^


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics taken in auto mode on the first day I got my camera







:::


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

jason that second pic looks great. nikon 40d?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_jason that second pic looks great. nikon 40d?

think he said he was gettin a d80


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
think he said he was gettin a d80

ahh that was going to be my second guess. that guy is truly ballin.
i think he will buy us our no fat bitches logo


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
ahh that was going to be my second guess. that guy is truly ballin.


Lol..yeah, D80 my good lady. 

_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_no fat bitches logo









Haha..for a split second, I was thinking about changing the sticker to that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Haha..for a split second, I was thinking about changing the sticker to that.
















i actually like that better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

lol my baaad. i dont even know how that came out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_lol my baaad. i dont even know how that came out.








must've just slipped


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Great looking pics... but my question is did you paint you side markers or is someone out there actually finally making the smoked ones for an S-line bumper? Because I definitely need to do something about mine...


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i actually like that better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

p.s. I actually agree with krazyboi, I like it better too... it has a certain ring to it...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
p.s. I actually agree with krazyboi, I like it better too... it has a certain ring to it...

and there will be good reasoning to having it say "bitch" instead of "chick"... when that fat person sees your sticker, don't you think she'll be more of a bitch to you then a chick?!?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I really don't think the words "Fat" and "Chick" go well together


----------



## lucky73 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Florida


----------



## FujiFast (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (lucky73)*

Just got my Koni coil-overs installed. My Oettinger spoiler's getting sprayed as I type this so hopefully I'll have some pics of it soon. 
- Jason


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Tactik Montreal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (tactik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tactik* »_Tactik Montreal, Quebec, Canada

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (terje_77)*


----------



## jester4 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (maudi28)*

No fancy camera, just my cell phone


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (jester4)*

Haven't been on here in awhile, but here is a late update.
19" BB*5*s bought from Whizbang awhile back and also got B&G sport springs.


----------



## staticrevolution (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

would you put this in the members gallery for me?









hi res link
http://www.stefandalan.com/photos/a3night.jpg

_Modified by staticrevolution at 3:51 AM 7/29/2008_


_Modified by staticrevolution at 2:38 AM 7/30/2008_


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com...7.jpg
Would you please include my sweet CoastalA3 (i'm the +)


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (CoastalA3+)*








Haven't posted in a bit.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (burnttoast)*


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

more ti pkg pics por favor!


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

As requested...
I'm actually headed to the dealer in this evening to place an order for an 09 2.0TQ S-Line with magnetic ride. So this will only be mine for another 3 or 4 months.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (goskins)*

Was your car custom order? That is some uniqu color combo package there. I'm staring at the beige leather!! Very different.


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*

Here is my good'ol Ti. I don't have any cool shots like a lot of people on here have but I found these two pic that I thought were pretty cool. Similar local, Old vs New.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (burnttoast)*

heres a quick shot of mine


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_more ti pkg pics por favor!

my car has changed a bit..


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (brungold)*


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (pragoo)*

pragoo that car is f'in rad


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (elevine17)*

thank ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (pragoo)*

BUMP cus Pragoo's car is awesome. Makes me want to mod my car more and get an S3 front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We need more pics imo. Post Post Post.
My dirty car at work


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (burnttoast)*

Thanks bro!







I think the s3 fronts look good on the whites because you can see the lines better. If you could, you should.


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (pragoo)*

pragoo - what tint do you have?


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (maudi28)*

50%.


----------



## goskins (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: (pragoo)*

just bored at work... so some crappy pics of my new ride... 








taken with a nice long exposure time. i like the way it came out.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ cool pic. dunno why you still have a Mitsubishi plate frame/front still







i wouldn't gotten that taken off in -30 seconds from picking up.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

^ i promote that dealer like no other, have a good friend there, and have gotten retarded deals on cars, so i dont mind it.
need to get a plate filler soon tho.








i have a few more from that series, just need to do post


----------



## rish1103 (Sep 26, 2008)

*sorry for the huge size*









A good friends Solara TRD S/C'd puttind down 220 whp on a maxedout injectors. He has Supra one's sitting at home waiting to go in and a re-tune
and my stock A3.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice picture...too bad you're preventing a handicapped person from their parking rights.


----------



## rish1103 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Nice picture...too bad you're preventing a handicapped person from their parking rights.

that place is closed on the weekends and we were only there for 10 to 15 minutes just to shoot some pix.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rish1103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rish1103* »_
that place is closed on the weekends and we were only there for 10 to 15 minutes just to shoot some pix.








i was just messin w/ ya. i park in the spots reserved for pregnant women all the time. keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

My A3 is set for fall


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Killer. Posted up at my work. Sorry for the horrible image quality


----------



## vince954 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

here are some pics of my 07, H&R springs, APR tuned, evolution intake/exhaust. otinger body kit, etc.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ very sweet!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Here are a few for the cause... not the greatest but I only just got my DSLR so still working on the pics.
























Progressing from the day I got the car last spring to the latest snow storm we had here. So far the only mods I got are the LED's and my winter rims/tires. Already have a set of DEPO black projector light housings and an HID conversion kit coming in the mail, but those have to wait till warmer weather returns.


----------



## A3gotBck (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Happy New Year!! here is my photo and new sets of wheels coming soon!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (A3gotBck)*

Please post


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (burnttoast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnttoast* »_Here is my good'ol Ti. I don't have any cool shots like a lot of people on here have but I found these two pic that I thought were pretty cool. Similar local, Old vs New. 

















The Grass looks a lot better in the second photo.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

You can add me in
















In case you guys can't tell since the color is a bit off, this is Ocean Blue (not Sprint Blue, I wish). Love it though http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## kust0m337 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (S4cabriofox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4cabriofox* »_You can add me in









Me too, me too!!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (kust0m337)*


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Luis, the car's lookin good. Some things never change


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re:*

Making use of my Quattro


----------



## Matt2.0T (Dec 21, 2009)

*New a3 member*


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

hahahaha love the plate!
welcome aboard, Matt!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: New a3 member (Matt2.0T)*

Sweet another Naptown A3er http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Welcome Matt.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: New a3 member (2.0TProjekt)*

I dunno if anyone can edit the other sticky thread...but I want a more current photo in the album...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: New a3 member (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I dunno if anyone can edit the other sticky thread...but I want a more current photo in the album...










DAMN! Car looks great! Love the silver rings on blacked out grill...really sets the car off.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: My A3 (limesparks)*


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My A3 (CVoight87)*

^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gorgeous looking car man... just black out the third break light and put some vinyl or black paint on the lower part of the bumper and you are set.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: My A3 (Gryphon001)*

Thanks Gryphon001
Its a work in progress. My next step for my baby is to get my Wide Band Air/Fuel Ratio gauge installed. 
I just got the Oettinger spoiler put on yesterday. I plan on getting my front face to be painted black and the back part of the rear bumper as you said. But money is tight while going to school full time and working part time.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: My A3 (CVoight87)*

Got some glossy vinyl for my bumper and did it myself... cost me about $20 and half a case of beer because I was getting so pissed off doing the work myself... it ain't easy, but it is possible.


----------



## BeachHead (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (BeachHead)*

BeachHead: what is your suspension setup and wheel size?


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll play.
Wheels coming soon








New LED headlights:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*

Picked mine up almost a month ago, pretty much stock so far. Trying to save up for mods.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (BeachHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeachHead* »_









... need more pics and I second the 'suspension setup' question above.


----------



## BeachHead (Oct 12, 2006)

Suspension is Eibach Pro-kit springs with Koni FSDs. Wheels are VMR V715s with Dunlop Direzza 225/35/19.
I'll try and dig up some more photos


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (BeachHead)*

S#!t... I almost bought those wheels too... going with H&R and VB3's myself now. Very sharp looking car though.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^^
Nice car...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_









You must have the same front window laws as Cali


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (tcardio)*

Yup, or else the front would be tinted too =p


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

some pics taken on the way home from H20 2009


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (sabba)*

nice and clean


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I've got to say, pretty clean.
Although, the angle of the pic breaks my neck


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: New a3 member (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I dunno if anyone can edit the other sticky thread...but I want a more current photo in the album...









Thats pimp.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_


















Just wanna know, is the clear front marker on the s-line painted?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Here is my 2008 A3 3.2q S-line from Seattle, WA


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: picture gallery stickied (limesparks)*

Here is my car from Seattle, WA: '08 A3 3.2q S-line Titanium


----------



## micvin (Jan 27, 2002)

*updated pic*

Recently painted wheels, added Votex kit and lowered more, so this pic is updated from the last one I posted awhile back.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

micvin said:


> Recently painted wheels, added Votex kit and lowered more, so this pic is updated from the last one I posted awhile back.


looks better now xcept u didnt get ur bumper marked painted with the votex kit.. shold have done that


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

My A3 in Cincinnati Ohio.

First pic is at the dealer, the second pic is after my custom mod last week. 



I will post a DIY on how to complete this custom mod below:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> My A3 in Cincinnati Ohio.
> 
> First pic is at the dealer, the second pic is after my custom mod last week.
> 
> ...



That's an S3 bumper RIGHT? Wink, wink


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

micvin said:


> Recently painted wheels, added Votex kit and lowered more, so this pic is updated from the last one I posted awhile back.


are these authentic bbs lm wheels? if so which fitment did you go with?


----------



## -GL- (Nov 13, 2010)

*My '07 2.0T*


----------



## doc7592 (Nov 12, 2010)

*My 2007 LAVA*


----------



## KVWTT (Oct 18, 2007)

Paul Barrett, Keffer VW, Huntersville, NC


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

*My A3 in Queens, NY*


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG!!!!! I was just looking at these same wheels for my red A3... Do you like them?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:wave: 

Rooting for Auburn :thumbup:


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

Bristol, England, UK


----------



## Diggity.dank (Dec 14, 2010)

*New Member*

Here's mine at the dealership the day I picker her up. Totally stock except for the tint.


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

My A3 when I had wheels on... :thumbup:


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

From Cancun, MX! Bikiniland! 










:beer:


----------



## RiversideRabbit (Sep 18, 2009)

Ill get better pics up!


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice pics edgar


----------



## solidx (Jun 7, 2011)

*My black warrior *


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Probo said:


> From Cancun, MX! Bikiniland!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dats clean bro!


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine  from Oslo, Norway


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

tcardio said:


> Dats clean bro!


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

My A3, Lowered with Eibach sportkit (F 2", R 1.2") and Eibach anti-roll kit, ECS spacers 12,5 mm front and 17,5 mm rear. I have a Votex kit that needs a paint job. Car has APR K04 installed, APR turboback exhaust and intake.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

the day I renewed my license @ the DMVeace:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

You're car is super clean. Just moved from Vegas to Seattle but I used to see you cruising around Sunset every once in a while.



Rub-ISH said:


> I dunno if anyone can edit the other sticky thread...but I want a more current photo in the album...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Subaruski1 said:


> You're car is super clean. Just moved from Vegas to Seattle but I used to see you cruising around Sunset every once in a while.


thanks man that is my "hood"


----------



## kjballin (Jun 1, 2012)

*Im New here*


----------



## kjballin (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## kjballin (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

*New-to-me 2007 Audi A3 2.0T: Day 1. September 19, 2012.*


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> the day I renewed my license @ the DMVeace:


 Sup Myke, cars looking clean man!


----------



## R90 STL (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Parkway (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's my machine! Audi A3 2012 Quattro.


----------

